# Things to do in Honolulu for 2 weeks!



## JeffandJamie (May 1, 2014)

OK so we are going to Honolulu Aug 31-Sept 12 - split between the two Wyndhams on Waikiki Beach.  It's just the 2 of us and we are in our late 20s.  This will be our first time to Hawaii (but we have been to Aruba and Cancun in the past so I'm looking for more than beach recommendations)! 

We are going to rent a car for a few days but the parking prices are outrageous so it will not be rented the entire time.  Also, if anyone will be there up to September, we are willing to take your beach gear off your hands!

Mainly I started this thread because we are looking for recommendations on must-do things and good, local restaurants. 

Thanks!!!
Jeff and Jamie


----------



## BocaBoy (May 2, 2014)

Two obvious things:  Pearl Harbor and the Polynesian Cultural Center.  Allow a full day for the latter.  You should also do a luau, but I have never done one on Oahu so I don't know which ones to recommend on that island.


----------



## tompalm (May 2, 2014)

For active folks in their 20s, the list is long. Do you like hiking, golf, shows, eating at nice places, shopping, historical sights like Punchbowl Memorial, jet skis in Hawaii Kai, or driving around the entire island to see all the scenery and taking pictures. Two weeks is a long time, you can do a lot, or end up spending a lot of that time laying on the beach like most folks do. 

As far as local restaurants

-Nico's pier 38 - great fish plate for lunch
-Uncles - next door to Nico's
-Shore Bird - for breakfast or lunch, dinner is cook your own food on the grill - right on the        beach right close to where you are staying
- Shirokiya second story of the store at the mall, like a side trip to Japan. 
- PF Changs happy hour on Beachwalk. Sit outside and people watch
-Dukes

Shopping - great little bargin tables right across the street from the Apple store. It is what's leftover from International Market place

Hiking - Diamond Head. Go early, like at sunrise. Better views for pics in the morning, cooler, less people. 

I can name a bunch of other trails if you want to hike more.


----------



## tompalm (May 2, 2014)

Also, take the drive around the east side and go diving at Hanauma Bay. Here are a few pics. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/96272404@N00/sets/72157644185556556/

By the way, September is the hottest time of the year. You will want to be in the water.


----------



## artringwald (May 2, 2014)

tompalm said:


> As far as local restaurants
> 
> -Shore Bird - for breakfast or lunch, dinner is cook your own food on the grill - right on the        beach right close to where you are staying
> 
> Hiking - Diamond Head. Go early, like at sunrise. Better views for pics in the morning, cooler, less people.



Don't wait to go to the Shore Bird. Demolition is planned in 2017.

http://westhawaiitoday.com/news/state-wire/planned-addition-waikiki-hotel-proposed

For a light dinner, try House Without a Key at the Halekulani and enjoy the sunset hula show.

To hike Diamond Head, rent some bicycles and ride around Diamond Head road to get to the tunnel to the center of the crater. After the hike, ride through the neighborhood on Black Point Road and check out the multimillion dollar homes.


----------



## myhrse11 (May 2, 2014)

Go to Duke's for lunch and sit at the rail for a view of the beach while dining. 

If you like group activities Kualoa ranch has ATV, horseback riding, movie tours, etc. 

For luau, some like the luau at the Polynesian Cultural Center - 'Breath of life'
There is Fia Fia at Sea Life Park (my favorite as it used to be a the Marriott in Ko Olina) and there is also Paradise Cove out in Ko Olina which provides transportation, from Waikiki.  These are probably the top 3.

Do the H3 and the Pali Lookout ($3 parking). Aloha stadium for the flea market on Sat, Sun and Wed.


----------



## SmithOp (May 2, 2014)

Go downtown and check out Chinatown shops, have a bubble tea and watch the aunties make leis.
Visit Da Kine Bail Bonds for a photo op.
Don't shop when the cruise ships are in town.
Wed is best for Aloha swap meet, weekend prices are higher.


----------



## JeffandJamie (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for all the great ideas so far!  We like to hike but are not highly athletic.  We are also not the type to lay on the beach our entire vacation.  

We are going over our anniversary so a nice place for dinner is important but for other meals we generally don't like spending a ton of $$ - like $15-$20 per person.  We love going to shows and seeing orchestra performances but we are not really golfers.  Also, we don't do high dollar shopping while on vacation but a good flea market would be great.

I've heard that they have a large Japanese influence and breakfast was one of my favorite meals in Japan.  Are there any places to get an authentic Japanese breakfast (Grilled fish and rice)?  Also, any Korean Barbecue (they have the fire in the middle of the table and bring out a plate of raw steak and veggies and you cook it yourself)?  We generally prefer "American" food i.e. steaks, burgers and wings but I want to share some food I've had in other countries with my hubby.

Where's the best place to snorkel?  Can you rent kayaks?  

Thanks again!


----------



## brigechols (May 2, 2014)

You MUST go to the flea market held at the Aloha Stadium. It's open three days a week. Vendors sell souvenirs, fruit, nuts, clothing, housewares, sunglasses,luggage, etc.

For an anniversary dinner, I recommend Alan Wongs.


----------



## tompalm (May 2, 2014)

Snorkeling - Hanamua Bay on the east side is a must. Sharks Cove on the north shore is good. 

Also, do a search on TUG to see other post for questions like this. there is a lot of good info there. 

I assume you saw the post a few links below yours about place to eat that are close to HHV.

If you meet someone that has a military id, retired, reserve or active, they can get you tickets for the Luau at Hale Koa. The cost is $50 and very close to where you are staying.


----------



## artringwald (May 2, 2014)

If you want a ton of advice, try posting here:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowForum-g29222-i37-Oahu_Hawaii.html


----------



## DaveNV (May 2, 2014)

While you have your rental car, pick a clear day and drive up through Makiki Heights to drive along the scenic Tantalus Drive / Roundtop Drive, and see the city from waaay above things. The view from up there is so awesome, you can look DOWN into Diamond Head crater.  Best sunset viewing on the island, and then the city lights make it spectacular.  Most tourists never see the city from this point of view.

Dave


----------



## alwysonvac (May 2, 2014)

I suggest picking up the Oahu Revealed Book - http://www.hawaiirevealed.com/ 

Here are some helpful older threads:
Itinerary for 6 days in Oahu (2013)
What would you recommend in Honolulu? (2012) 

If you like sampling different beers, try the Yardhouse during Happy Hour - https://www.yardhouse.com/HI/honolulu-restaurant/happy-hour/

Have a wonderful time


----------



## Hawaiibarb (May 2, 2014)

*More ideas*

Lots of good ideas already given, but if you have a rainy day, the Bishop Museum is fascinating!  Also, farmers' markets are fun.  one of the best is at Kapiolani Community College on Saturday morning.  Try to go early as some things sell out completely.  Do drive up to the North Shore and around the island.  There are good shrimp trucks on the windward side going toward Waimea Bay that offer delicious plate meals.  A lovely spot is Hoomaluhia Botanical Garden, if you feel like a relaxed day.  It is on the Windward side....but  you're right about the cost of parking if you had a car for the full 2 weeks!  The swap meet at the stadium has already been mentioned, but just to add that it is REALLY big.....my rule of thumb is I stay until I can't carry anything more or I too tired to walk any more!  

Have a great time!


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2014)

Driving and Discovering Oahu


----------



## mauitraveler (May 2, 2014)

Ditto on all of the other great suggestions!  I especially like the one from Hawaiibarb.  When we went to the swap meet, we stayed at the Aloha Stadium until I couldn't walk any further!!  The guidebooks, Oahu Revealed and Driving and Discovering Oahu, will give you wonderful ideas for your stay.  Also, if you like carbs, the best malasadas in Hawaii are found at Leonards.  Friends of ours picked up a dozen and they were all consumed before they even left the parking lot!  Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## taffy19 (May 2, 2014)

You will enjoy the night life there since you are a young couple.  

There is a lot of history too that you can visit like the Royal Palace or Bishop Museum (history, arts and culture of the Hawaiian people) with the renovated planitarium too.

The island is very beautiful away from the big city that Honolulu is.  When you have a car, it is easy to see it by yourself but parking, in Honolulu, is not what you want to do but you already figured that out.


----------



## tompalm (May 4, 2014)

Catch the fireworks and show at the Hilton on Friday night by the pool. $20 to get a seat by the pool and a drink, but very worth doing it if you like shows. Get there before 6 pm.m to get a good seat. If you don't want to spend $20' just go stand around the outside area and watch. But, it gets crowded and you will not see much of the show. 

http://www.hiltonhawaiianvillage.com/resort-experiences/entertainment-and-events

If you want to see a Vegas impersonator show, there is one on the third floor of the shopping center above the food court that is close to PF Changs. Rock a Hula, I think is the name, and worth a look if you like that type of thing.


----------



## cgeidl (May 9, 2014)

*Lots to Do*

Google 101 things to do on Oahu and take your pick. These are all paid things to do of course. For free things just walk around Waikiki in the early evening. Music everywhere and lots of free Hula shows.. We just spent a month there and we did lots of golf.
For place to eat the list is too long. Asian,Italian,American??? Be a bit more specific.


----------



## presley (May 9, 2014)

I haven't been to Kualoa Ranch, yet, but it looks like a very fun place to spend a day.  You can ride ATVs or horses.  We've driven past it a few times on our way to other places.  It is gorgeous and has the scenery that you typically see in movies and TV.  http://www.kualoa.com/


----------



## talkamotta (May 9, 2014)

We did most of the things that have been mentioned. Even though the timeshare was in Wakiki didnt spend much time there, too crowded and Im not a shopper.  Did go to the farmer's market.   Oahu Revealled is a must.  

We went on the northwest side of the island for a day and spent some time on the beach.  It wasnt crowded at all.


----------



## daventrina (May 13, 2014)

tompalm said:


> Snorkeling - Hanamua Bay on the east side is a must. Sharks Cove on the north shore is good.


To see Hanamua Bay maybe... the snorkeling is not so good there.

Sharks Cove and a large number of other places are much better.


----------



## zora (May 14, 2014)

Anniversary dinner:
MW (on Kapiolani)
Vintage cave (very expensive but good)
Ducs bistro (downtown)
Roy's Hawaii Kai (ask for downstairs, upstairs sounds like a Chinese restaurant)
Alan wongs (in mccully). 

Also, I suggest you get groceries at Safeway (either on Beretania or in Kapahulu). There's a much larger selection than the mini mart in Waikiki. 
Have a great time. :whoopie:


----------



## JulieAB (May 25, 2014)

Yeah, we could have totally skipped hanamua bay.  The snorkeling was much better elsewhere.  Loved the turtle beach where all the sea turtles come up and hang out.  Eating on the beach at that resort at Turtle Bay was amazing and affordable for lunch (snorkeling was good too if I remember).


----------

